# EPOCH D1 RTA BY EHPRO Coming Soon



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

The new Epoch D1 RTA by EHpro features a top-fill design for easy juice filling for its 2.5ml capacity glass tank. Inside is a T-style center post with two negative posts that allows for dual-coil builds while airflow control is available with dual offset air holes on the adjustable ring. The Epoch D1 RTA by EHpro measures 22mm in diamater to fit most common mods, but it's main selling point is the tool-less design that allows you to fill juice from the top. Simply close off the juice control to the deck, remove the top cap and fill your juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

This looks really cool.

Very unique also.


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> This looks really cool.
> 
> Very unique also.



Yeah, its basically a dual coil lemo 2


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

This thing chucks


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/4/15)

Cant see Youtube from work


----------

